# Meat slicer



## hagar (Sep 27, 2016)

Hello everyone, its been awhile since I posted last. Well I have a question about the Cabelas Deluxe 8.7" meat slicer. Its on sale this week. Im wondering if anyone on here has one and uses it for bacon? I used a LEM 7.5" last time to cut my bacon but I had to cut off about 4" so the bacon would fit on the sled. I now have 19# of belly brining in Pops wet brine and have about a week left before its ready. Let me hear what you guys use for slicing up bacon.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 27, 2016)

Honestly I have a big commercial 12" slicer that will easily slice large hunks of bacon.

But I usually end up using my Chefs Choice 8" & cutting the slabs in half.

What's the point of having great big long pieces of bacon that are hard to cook because they are hanging over the edge of the pan.

I am not familiar with that particular slicer, but if it is a well built & can be sharpened easily, then I wouldn't let the size stop you.

Just cut the slabs up.

Al


----------



## hagar (Sep 27, 2016)

Well I rarely cook the bacon in a fry pan. I almost always cook the bacon on the Traeger or in the oven. Just my preferance.   

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 27, 2016)

If you don't want to trim, the smallest I'd go with is a 10".


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 27, 2016)

Hagar said:


> Well I rarely cook the bacon in a fry pan. I almost always cook the bacon on the Traeger or in the oven. Just my preferance.
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


Well if you don't want to trim it then go with a 12".

Check Craig's list in your area.

Al


----------



## hagar (Oct 3, 2016)

Well I settled on the 10" commercial grade slicer from Cabelas. The useable portion of the sled measures about 9". I measured the 12" slicer too and it had the same sled. Hope it works well as it was quite pricy investment. I will keep you posted. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## cookfarms (Oct 3, 2016)

Sweet! Let us know how you like it, I contemplated long and hard between that and the Deluxe 8.7 slicer. I wound up ordering the 8.7 Deluxe last week on the same sale ($99 + free shipping but only 1/4hp though)...


----------



## nsoutdoorsman1 (Oct 3, 2016)

Hagar said:


> Well I settled on the 10" commercial grade slicer from Cabelas. The useable portion of the sled measures about 9". I measured the 12" slicer too and it had the same sled. Hope it works well as it was quite pricy investment. I will keep you posted.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hagar (Oct 6, 2016)

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## sundown farms (Oct 6, 2016)

Anxious to hear how it worked for you.


----------



## ruleg (Oct 7, 2016)

Was the Brine for flavor or just adding moisture? I'm look at a Bacon smoke soon!! Are you sharing that brine?


----------



## mfreel (Oct 7, 2016)

That's the one I have and I think it does a great job.  I have to cut some ends off to get the whole strips of bacon cut, but the ends cook up just fine, too.

My biggest suggestion is to make sure your bacon is almost frozen when you cut it.  As it gets softer, the fatty pieces will get caught up in the blade and get sucked in.  It's a pain.













bacon.jpg



__ mfreel
__ Apr 13, 2016


----------



## bena (Oct 7, 2016)

Agree- I have the same 10" slicer.   I may have to swoosh the slab in and out of the blade by hand if I want longer pieces but it works well for sammich size slices with bacon.













bacon batch 2 cutting board.jpg



__ bena
__ May 19, 2016


----------



## hagar (Oct 7, 2016)

ruleg said:


> Was the Brine for flavor or just adding moisture? I'm look at a Bacon smoke soon!! Are you sharing that brine?



I used Pops Wet Brine that is very popular on this site. 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## uzikaduzi (Oct 7, 2016)

ruleg said:


> Was the Brine for flavor or just adding moisture? I'm look at a Bacon smoke soon!! Are you sharing that brine?


you have to brine to cure the meat before cold smoking for safety, but also, if you don't it will come out tasting like regular roasted or pan fried pork instead of bacon... the curing is chemically cooking the meat, but it is also adding flavor and pulling in hygroscopic sugar and salt which helps with moisture retention... in the case of bacon, i don't think moisture retention is big on the list of what you are trying to accomplish, but it will do just that.


----------



## hagar (Oct 8, 2016)

Bacon turned out great! Pops never fails, great flavor. The Cabelas slicer worked great too. I did have to bend the frozen slab in a U shape to be able to slice with out cutting but the slicer went through the bacon like butter. Very pleased. 














Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## wo44 (Oct 8, 2016)

That's some nights fine bacon there


----------



## bdskelly (Oct 8, 2016)

Nice job Hagar. That bacon it over the top! B


----------



## uzikaduzi (Oct 8, 2016)

I don't have an electric slicer... mostly because 2-300 for a big one is a lot for me and I shy'd away from the home use ones because of the small tray. Bending belly in a U is a great idea. Thanks


----------



## smokin jay (Oct 8, 2016)

Nice bacon and slicer!


----------



## bdskelly (Oct 9, 2016)

I want a slicer so much. It's not the cost as much but with a sausage press, vac sealer, dehydrator ,grinder, yadda yadda yadda.... I am running out of room!

Yours looks like a nice one. My press is from Cabelas and its awesome. They sell high quality stuff.  That should last you a lifetime. B


----------



## mdgirlinfl (Oct 15, 2016)

uzikaduzi said:


> you have to brine to cure the meat before cold smoking for safety, but also, if you don't it will come out tasting like regular roasted or pan fried pork instead of bacon... the curing is chemically cooking the meat, but it is also adding flavor and pulling in hygroscopic sugar and salt which helps with moisture retention... in the case of bacon, i don't think moisture retention is big on the list of what you are trying to accomplish, but it will do just that.


I'm confused.  Are you saying a wet brine is required and a dry cure is insufficient before cold smoking bacon?  Because I just began dry curing my first test bellies today. Just four 1 pound pieces.  I just don't want to misunderstand. I used the dry cure calculator offered on this forum.
-thanks


----------



## mdgirlinfl (Oct 15, 2016)

YUM. That looks delicious


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 15, 2016)

MDGirlinFL said:


> I'm confused.  Are you saying a wet brine is required and a dry cure is insufficient before cold smoking bacon?  Because I just began dry curing my first test bellies today. Just four 1 pound pieces.  I just don't want to misunderstand. I used the dry cure calculator offered on this forum.
> -thanks



You can use a dry rub or brine to cure meat. As long as you have included cure #1 or Mortons Tender quick to your dry rub you are fine.


----------



## uzikaduzi (Oct 15, 2016)

MDGirlinFL said:


> I'm confused.  Are you saying a wet brine is required and a dry cure is insufficient before cold smoking bacon?  Because I just began dry curing my first test bellies today. Just four 1 pound pieces.  I just don't want to misunderstand. I used the dry cure calculator offered on this forum.
> -thanks



Sorry dirtsailor is right... i used brine interchangeably and i shouldn't... dry brine, wet brine, it needs to be cured


----------



## dave17a (Oct 15, 2016)

Hagar said:


> Well I settled on the 10" commercial grade slicer from Cabelas. The useable portion of the sled measures about 9". I measured the 12" slicer too and it had the same sled. Hope it works well as it was quite pricy investment. I will keep you posted.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got a 10" from Nesco. Took the plastic thing off and bent down the backstop.  Pay attention after that, gotta keep your hands on the meat, the hold down deal, works after awhile, maybe. Blade wants to shuv out from back stop and make slices thicker. A;; turns out good though.


----------

